# Neve em Loriga - Registos Históricos



## jonaslor (16 Dez 2009 às 23:27)

Enquanto se aguarda por dias melhores, decidi criar este tópico para colocar dois vídeos da queda de neve em Loriga.
Irei colocar inicialmente um nevão que caiu no Inverno de 1994. Se a memória não me falha penso que foi em Fevereiro de 1994.
Recordo como o maior nevão que caiu em Loriga ao longo dos meus 27 anos.
Espero que gostem...


http://www.megavideo.com/?v=KPAQEP1E


----------



## Fil (17 Dez 2009 às 00:14)

Não te enganaste no vídeo? Aparece um vídeo de homenagem a um padre falecido.


----------



## jonaslor (17 Dez 2009 às 08:15)

Peço desculpa.

Já corrigi.

Obrigado


----------



## Fil (17 Dez 2009 às 19:46)

De facto, um grande nevão! 

Nesta década nenhum se aproximou desse, né? Esta é a década das mini-nevadas.


----------



## jonaslor (17 Dez 2009 às 20:21)

Fil disse:


> De facto, um grande nevão!
> 
> Nesta década nenhum se aproximou desse, né? Esta é a década das mini-nevadas.



Penso que esta década foi de facto o mais forte.


----------



## jonaslor (18 Dez 2009 às 18:41)

Como prometido deixo outro nevão no ano de 1998


----------



## Pinix (19 Dez 2009 às 15:12)

jonaslor disse:


> Se a memória não me falha penso que foi em Fevereiro de 1994.
> Recordo como o maior nevão que caiu em Loriga ao longo dos meus 27 anos.
> Espero que gostem...
> 
> ...



Foi sem dúvida um grande nevão...também o maior que assisti até hoje em Loriga.
Começou com a queda abundante de granizo, seguindo-se queda de neve em grande intensidade no final da tarde de 3 de Fevereiro de 1994 (5ª feira).
A neve continuou a cair até ao dia seguinte, dia 4 (sexta-feira), o que levou a que houvesse um grande curto-circuito devido ao peso da neve nos fios. O bairro onde se encontra situada a Subestação teve que ser evacuado devido ao risco de explosão, ainda explodiu um dos transformadores, o que fez que não houvesse electricidade na vila durante todo o fim de semana.
Loriga esteve um fim de semana inteiro sem luz, isolada do mundo, mas completamente bela ao estar coberta de neve.
Só tenho algumas fotos deste nevão, é sempre engraçado observar em vídeo.


----------



## jonaslor (20 Dez 2009 às 00:12)

Pinix disse:


> Foi sem dúvida um grande nevão...também o maior que assisti até hoje em Loriga.
> Começou com a queda abundante de granizo, seguindo-se queda de neve em grande intensidade no final da tarde de 3 de Fevereiro de 1994 (5ª feira).
> A neve continuou a cair até ao dia seguinte, dia 4 (sexta-feira), o que levou a que houvesse um grande curto-circuito devido ao peso da neve nos fios. O bairro onde se encontra situada a Subestação teve que ser evacuado devido ao risco de explosão, ainda explodiu um dos transformadores, o que fez que não houvesse electricidade na vila durante todo o fim de semana.
> Loriga esteve um fim de semana inteiro sem luz, isolada do mundo, mas completamente bela ao estar coberta de neve.
> Só tenho algumas fotos deste nevão, é sempre engraçado observar em vídeo.




Sim pinix. Tens razão... Também me lembro perfeitamente... Tinha 12 anos mas recordo-me como se fosse hoje. Tinha saído da Mena, onde frequentava explicações e por volta das 18.00 saí para poder ir à Missa por volta das 18.30 de um familiar falecido. Quando saí da Mena seraivava. Entretanto quando chego à Praça começa a nevar intensamente, começando logo a juntar de seguida. Quando saio da Missa por volta das 19.00 a rua já estava completamente branca.
Nessa mesma noite caiu bastante neve. Sem dúvida um grande nevão.


----------

